# Powerhouse Gym Heir Peter Dabish Murders Girl!



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2010)

*Diana DeMayo Murder: Peter Dabish, Powerhouse Gym  Heir, Arrested*

By Jon Azpiri
April 8, 2010

*Diana DeMayo Was Brutally Attacked on March 11. Nearly One Month  Later, Peter Dabish, the Son of the Co-Founder of Powerhouse Gyms, Has Been  Charged In the Death of DeMayo* 

Peter Dabish has been arrested  for the murder of Diana DeMayo, a 24-year-old woman from Detroit. 

Police  had been searching for Peter Dabish since getting a murder warrant on March 31  for his alleged role in DeMayo's death.  

Dabish handed himself over to authorities at his lawyer's office. Dabish has  been charged with first-degree premeditated murder and torture.  

Dabish is the son of Norman Dabish, co-founder of Powerhouse Gym, a  nationwide chain of fitness centers 

*How Did Diana DeMayo Die?* 

Diana DeMayo was attacked  on March 11, 2010. She sustained several injuries to the head. 

There was blood all over her and blood all over him,” Lindsey said. “There  were at least eight separate blows to the head.”   

DeMayo later was pronounced brain dead and taken off life support.  

*What Was the Relationship Between DeMayo and  Dabish?* 

Authorities have not revealed details about the exact  nature of the relationship between Diana DeMayo and Peter Dabish. 

"We don't know the full nature of the relationship (between Dabish and  Demayo)," Roach said. "They certainly were known to each  other. 

*Dabish Taunts DeMayo Family After Her Death* 

According to Diana DeMayo's  father, Dabish called the family while she was in the hospital and screamed  profanities at them. DeMayo's father also reported that Dabish harassed the  family before and after Diana's death.  

The murder of Diana DeMayo came days after police discovered a a suspected  marijuana grow-op in a condo that had been rented by Peter Dabish. 

A Dabish family spokesperson has stated that Peter is not affiliated with  Powerhouse Gym. 

*More...*

Weeks after a warrant was issued for his arrest in the death of girlfriend Diana Demayo, Detroit millionaire Peter Dabish was taken into custody in his lawyer's office on Thursday. Dabish is suspected of beating Diana, 23, so severely that she had to be put on life support and later died.

Diana Demayo's father says she was helping Dabish move into a new apartment on March 11th when she was attacked. He told the Detroit Free Press that she was pronounced brain dead when she was taken to the hospital and later taken off life support.

Demayo's family has told police that Dabish has harassed them via telephone. According to them, Dabish called while Demayo was in the hospital. Someone on the phone asked if she was dead before Dabish himself got on the line and yelled obscenities.

When she was first hospitalized, Demayo was thought to have suffered a drug overdose, but the nature of her condition soon became apparent. With her at the time of the attack was her dog, which she adopted while she was a freshman at the University of Miami. The dog has since been turned over to her parents.







From *Diana Demayo's Boyfriend Arrested In Murder Investigation - Diana Demayo - Zimbio

Another article...
*
*Peter Dabish, Powerhouse Gym Heir, Ordered Held Without Bond in Friend's  Slaying*






  Peter Dabish and Diana DeMayo (Detroit Police/DeMayo  Family)

*DETROIT (CBS/AP)* Peter Dabish, the son of Powerhouse  Gyms co-founder Norman Dabish, was ordered held without bail Thursday after  being charged with the March 11 murder and torture of Diana DeMayo in her  Detroit apartment.   Prosecutors argued that even though Dabish's mother said she would pledge her  own home as well as her mother's home as collateral to assure that her  24-year-old son appears for his preliminary examination on April 20, Dabish  could not be trusted not to jump bail.





Diana DeMayo (Family Photo)

Wayne County  prosecutor Lisa Lindsey cited an earlier case in which Noura Dabish posted a  $50,000 bond in Oakland County on a lesser felony and her son still jumped bond,  according to the Detroit  Free Press.   "That was on a minor case," Lindsey told District Court Magistrate Millicent  Sherman. "This is a major case."

Prosecutors allege that Dabish brutally beat DeMayo, 23, to death, just  hours after she helped Dabish move into a Detroit apartment tower. He was on the  run for weeks following the killing, say prosecutors. 

"There was blood all over her and blood all over him," Lindsey said. "There  were at least eight separate blows to the head."

The murder happened a few days after drug investigators found a suspected  marijuana-growing operation in a condo that Dabish had rented in the Detroit  neighborhood of Waterford, the Free Press reported.

Dabish also allegedly placed obscene and harassing phone calls to DeMayo's  family while she lay in the hospital and even after she died, according to the  paper.

A preliminary examination is scheduled for April 20.


----------

